
Grails 2.2 and Groovy / Grails Tool Suite - xtraclass
http://www.grailsexample.net/
======
vorg
> Why does Grails use Groovy for its core programming language? Why not just
> use Java? In this episode of Grails Example, we present a brief slide show
> that talks about the shortcomings of Java and why Grails needed a groovier
> language for building web applications.

Didn't see the slideshow, but...

The main use case for grOOvy seems to be Grails (and its build tool Gradle).
It also has some legacy use (grOOvy 1.x) testing Java classes, not much uptake
since the gr++vy debacle.

